# Yahoo!!!! Sentimental Journey!!



## Camarogenius (Jun 14, 2006)

The B-17 called Sentimental Journey Landed at our local airport yesterday, and will be on display until Monday!!!!!
I'm going to be spending all day saturday looking at her!!!!
I Promise to take a gazillion pictures!!
Post up any specific picture requests, and I'll make a list.
I know I'm getting overly excited, But much as I love WWII Aircraft, I haven't seen a real live B-17 since 1975, when I was 4 1/2 years old, and since everyone here agrees that the B-17 is the absolute finest Bomber of WWII, I'm just about to explode with enthusiasm!!!!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Take some pics of it for us all.

I havent seen that B17 since 1991.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 14, 2006)

If you get to talk to the flight crew, one of the pilots, Russ Owens is on old friend...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2006)

> since everyone here agrees that the B-17 is the absolute finest Bomber of WWII


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 15, 2006)

Camarogenius said:


> since everyone here agrees that the B-17 is the absolute finest Bomber of WWII



Can you say that with a straight face?
I can't


----------



## Camarogenius (Jun 15, 2006)

Yes I can. Look, I have a ton of respect for the Lancaster and the men that flew it, and the Mosquito was a fine plane as well. The B-29 got the big headlines in the closing days of the war, mainly because of two bombs. 
While the B-29 shortened the war in the Pacific, the Japs were already beaten by the navy and the Army and Marines on the ground via the "Island Hopping campaigns".
In my opinion, the B-17, Daylight bombing and the Norton Bomb sight broke the backs of the Nazis. 
Keep in mind, I'm not taking anything away from the Men on the beaches on D-Day, or anyone else. The victory in WWII was a group effort. Everyone did their best, even the french, much as I despise them.
However in the world of bombers, the B-17 stands head and shoulders above the rest.
If you know of a bomber that out performed the B-17, I'm listening........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 15, 2006)

Camarogenius said:


> Yes I can. Look, I have a ton of respect for the Lancaster and the men that flew it, and the Mosquito was a fine plane as well. The B-29 got the big headlines in the closing days of the war, mainly because of two bombs.
> While the B-29 shortened the war in the Pacific, the Japs were already beaten by the navy and the Army and Marines on the ground via the "Island Hopping campaigns".
> In my opinion, the B-17, Daylight bombing and the Norton Bomb sight broke the backs of the Nazis.
> Keep in mind, I'm not taking anything away from the Men on the beaches on D-Day, or anyone else. The victory in WWII was a group effort. Everyone did their best, even the french, much as I despise them.
> ...



The B-29 - PERIOD!

It was the best bomber of the war as far as performance and technical achievement, basically it was a generation a head of any 4 engine bomber put in the air during WW2.

And when the B-29 started bombing mainland Japan, the Japanese were far from beaten or better yet, admitting defeat....


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

What looks better......a B17 in olive drab camo............. or in no paint and nothing but shiney aluminum.

I like the no paint versions myself. Its sort of like an "in your face" attitude to the Luftwaffe.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

MM, I normally crack up around the 'finest' part of that sentence. I could name three bombers in World War II that out-performed the B-17. The B-24, Lancaster and B-29 all out-performed the B-17. That's no discredit to the Flying Fortress and it's crews, but the other bombers were better. They could all carry more, further and faster.


----------



## Camarogenius (Jun 16, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The B-29 - PERIOD!
> 
> It was the best bomber of the war as far as performance and technical achievement, basically it was a generation a head of any 4 engine bomber put in the air during WW2.
> 
> And when the B-29 started bombing mainland Japan, the Japanese were far from beaten or better yet, admitting defeat....


I Look at the B-29 like a relief pitcher in Baseball.
The B-17 slugged it out for the first 8 innings, Then in the top of the 9th, the B-29 takes the mound, and walks away with the win.
Again, I'm just voicing my opinions here. Opinions. Everyone has one, and all of them stink.
One thing the B-17 has Over the 29 is Looks, Hands Down!!!!
THe B-17 has Character and personality. The B-29 looks like a flying chrome dil- nevermind, there's kids on here.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2006)

The B-29 was still better. And the B-24 slugged it along with the B-17, infact the B-24 carried more of the war in it's bomb bay to Germany and Japan than the B-17 did. And the Lancaster was a superior bomber also.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 16, 2006)

Camarogenius said:


> I Look at the B-29 like a relief pitcher in Baseball.
> The B-17 slugged it out for the first 8 innings, Then in the top of the 9th, the B-29 takes the mound, and walks away with the win.
> Again, I'm just voicing my opinions here. Opinions. Everyone has one, and all of them stink.
> One thing the B-17 has Over the 29 is Looks, Hands Down!!!!
> THe B-17 has Character and personality. The B-29 looks like a flying chrome dil- nevermind, there's kids on here.


The B-29 looked like it was built for speed and altitude. The B-17 has it's own beauty but looks like it's made to get shot at! While it came later in the war it's mission could not of been performed by either the B-17 or B-24 and I'm not even talking about the atomic bomb. Bottom line the B-29 was the best bomber of WW2. The Lancaster is a distant second...


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

B17's were withdrawn from service from the PTO because the high altitude performance was irrelevant and range/payload was the most important.

The B29 didnt come in the "9th" inning to clean up, because there were NO allied bombers attacking Japan when it started its first missions from China.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

and the Norden bomb sight you hold in such high regard is the accuracy equivilent of the British Mk.XIV Computing bombsight, and the lancaster is a far, far superior bomber to the B-17, as has been proven many times over to numerous n00bs, i'll let others fight the B-29's corner although she pretty much fights fer herself.........


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

Lanc is right. the Lancaster was superior to the B17 as long as it flew at night and under 25,000.

The B24 is slightly superior to the Lanc though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

> The B24 is slightly superior to the Lanc though



after we've joined forces to beat off the n00b you're in for a whole summer of being proved wrong


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2006)

They're equal IMHO, the numbers of the B24 lent itself to other roles than bombing (sub hinting, transport)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 16, 2006)

yes but only their numbers did, the lanc performed those roles post war........


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 16, 2006)

exactly, that's why I think they're equal


----------



## Sal Monella (Jun 16, 2006)

Lanc said, "After we've joined forces to beat off the noob ..."

This is a family forum Lanc. Your excited, wishful thinking is best kept to yourself. 

The only reason you're in love with the Lancaster is because it could take a Tall Boy way up deep.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 16, 2006)

Sal Monella said:
 

> .....
> 
> The only reason you're in love with the Lancaster is because it could take a Tall Boy way up deep.  .....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## Camarogenius (Jun 16, 2006)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I wish I had been the first to catch that!!! Oh well, Everyone has an opinion.
Just like the arguement between the Anton and the Dora, Which the Dora won handily, if I remember correctly........


----------



## Jank (Jun 16, 2006)

If you think that's funny, check out post #20 on the "Heinkel 111 or SM 79" thread. Funny stuff.

This forum can be a real knee slapper.


----------



## Camarogenius (Jun 17, 2006)

What an AMAZING experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's one I'll tell my grandchildren about!
The cockpit is much smaller than I imagined. Everything was. The crews that flew those things must have been scrawny little runts!
I entered through the front, just behind the navigator's station, got a good look at the Bombardier's station,and crawled up between the cockpit and the top turret. That's where my trouble started. I'm a big guy. 6'5", and 400#.
From the cockpit/top turret area, the walk through proceded through the bomb bay via the cat walk. I couldn't squeeze through the bomb bay.
I had to go back out the way I entered, which wasn't easy, having to squeeze past a few people while going against the flow of "traffic".
Once I made it out, I walked around to the rear, and entered on the starboard side, aft of the waist gunners. This was the exit for the walk through, but my escapades in the forward area caused a break in the "traffic" so I could enter and go forward with no problems.
I got some real good shots of the ball. All I can say is the men that flew the ball had to be the bravest men in the world!!! 
There was one old man there, who was a B-17 top turret gunner, and was shot down over france. He had a few stories to tell, and always had an audience around him. I was going to talk to him, but I could tell that he was getting tired. He said he was 84, and all the attention was taking it's toll on him.
I took 44 pictures. I'll post a few on my photobucket account, unless this site is capable of hosting them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 18, 2006)

i said n00b, there's a difference 

and sounds like you had a good time, i wish i could get inside a lanc... that being said i have tons of walkthrough pictures..........


----------



## Sal Monella (Jun 18, 2006)

Lanc said, "After we've joined forces to beat off the noob ..."

Sounds like a pedophile to me.


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ive always wondered what he means by the "noob".

if hes beating it, is it sinfull?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 25, 2006)

i know you're having me on but either way http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=n00b


----------

